# GIOS Flickr group started



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

see http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/gios-flicker-group-tante-vittorie-un.html for details.


----------



## paletti (Sep 30, 2009)

I've always been fascinated by the blue bikes ( even if they have different blue shapes, and some other colours all over the years).
I just built up one from a Nos frame and a Campa NR group. Also joined the Gios group on flickr... So thanks for posting this. Especially now, as the historical italian Gios bikes seem to disappear. At the moment it looks as if Gios bicycles will be built in Japan. Some bikes still will come from Italy. A strange story.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What is the story on Gios built in Japan?

Ah - I checked the website:

"This year represents a new milestone and turning point for the "Blue Bikes brand" as Alfredo signs a strategic agreement with a Top Japanese Company in order to strengthen and spread even more the presence of the GIOS brand worldwide: new innovative models 100% styled and designed in Italy with the logistical and commercial support of a new Osaka based international sales office."

Just so they don't change the color!


----------



## paletti (Sep 30, 2009)

I think this is the end of an era. Which does not mean its bad - things just will be different, very different.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe we will see more of the Gios pista in Japan!


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I don't know what to make of it, but GIOS has two sites now. Check out http://www.giostorino.it, only in italian for now. Teaser: GIOS Super Record Strada.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd like to see the pista frame - maybe they're going to produce another torino.


----------

